# Dead babies in nest. :(



## Morgenstern23 (Aug 12, 2013)

In June this year a pair of feral pigeons built their nest on our veranda. (We live in a high rise flat.) They raised two lovely young birds who we really enjoyed watching grow. Despite the mess and noise, lol. They were our wee neighbours/guests. 

Three days ago, another two wee cuties hatched but when I went out to check on them yesterday evening, they were dead in the nest.  I thought it odd when I opened the veranda and mother pigeon wasn't out there. I went to look at the babies and they were dead. I tried stroking them to be sure but they were stone cold and did not move at all. They are in exactly the same position this morning and, again, no sign of the parents or even the older siblings who are usually somewhere around. I didn't check on them during the day yesterday as I was in bed hungover (had a rare night out!) but I do know that the night before last was the coldest for a while so maybe the mother went away and left them alone for too long and the poor wee things froze? Maybe something happened to the mother and that's why she didn't come back. As I said, I didn't check on them yesterday til late so I dunno if the father had been around.

Anyway, my immediate concern is what to do with the dead birds. I have never had to dispose of dead animals before! People on Facebook are telling me to bury them but, as I said, I live in a high rise building and have no garden. I read somewhere else to double bag them and just put them in the normal household rubbish. That does seem more practical but somehow ... wrong. Still, seems best to ask here where people actually know about pigeons and have probably had to do the same.

Also, are the parents (assuming nothing has happened to them) likely to come back and nest here again? We hope so but are not optimistic.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can put them in your freezer untill you are ready to go to countryside and bury them there.


----------



## Morgenstern23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks, I did that til I was able to get out. Have cleaned up all the mess now too. It's amazing how much I wasn't able to clean away properly while they were still there, esp around the nest as I hadn't wanted to disturb it! 

Are the parents likely to try nesting here again? Or maybe one of the two that hatched here and lived will get a partner and nest here? Haven't seen any of the four around since the chicks died.  

I know most people think we're mad, and that pigeons are somehow nasty, but we liked having them there. Is there anything we can do to encourage others to nest here in future? (We would leave anything deliberate until next year as it's already getting colder at nights now and a repeat of what just happened would not be good!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so sorry to hear what happened, I love these creatures too, it is the uneducated that see these creatures as nasty.

Perhaps the parents moved. If this area is not safe for parents or babies and exposed to the elements, I would make it pigeon unfriendly place and take away anywhere they might nest to avoid future deaths-unless you can make it safe for them. *


----------



## Morgenstern23 (Aug 12, 2013)

It's actually very sheltered, and definitely well out of reach of any predators. The veranda wall is about 5ft high with no gaps, the veranda is sheltered from wind and rain - especially the particular corner they chose - they nested right in the most sheltered corner, between the wall and a pile of breeze blocks that were there when we moved in, and we are on the 6th floor of a high rise building. Obviously cold is an issue though and at this time of year I'd be unhappy to see another nest as it will soon be getting pretty cold EVERY night. 

However, I would like to see them back next year.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Extremely cold weather and lack of food can keep them from breeding. I would hope they come back when weather becomes more friendly for their needs. *


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If parents are Okay, they may come back to nest again. They are just taking their time. All birds naturally breed in spring.  If its cold out there then your guests(pigeons) may be just taking their time to get out of it and the cold. I hoping, Come spring and they will be stimulated.
Its just a stereotype that pigeons are flying rats etc. Don't listen to people.
Its good that u cleaned out the nest site. U can actually put some newspaper there and when u need to clean again just pick and throw the newspaper away...

Thanks for joining PT and showing interest and caring for these birds. Infact, I liked that u want more ferals to nest and provide them with home. But like others species pigeons are teritorial. I guess the pair(names???) will defend their turf if some other pair come in to nest if Verandah ain't large.


----------

